# Sorta off topic. About Chrome's latest update



## Caslon (Jun 20, 2012)

It's not a big deal, but I'd thought I'd ask here since many of you are just as knowledgeable as the posters on Google's forum.

Google Chromes new update. Before the recent update that deals with tabs, when I right clicked on any toolbar sticky and choose "Open in New tab",
Google Chrome would open that page in front of me. Now it wants me to click on the tab it just created.  I'm too lazy for that.  How do I make "Open in new tab" bring up that new page right in front of me, not a tab I have to mouse over and click.  

I looked in my Googles Chrome "tools" and don't see the option to have a new tab open in front of me.  As of now, it just brings up the new tab I must click on. See how lazy spoiled I've gotten?  Before the recent update, Chrome would open up that new tab page right up front on my desktop. Now it just makes a tab I have to mouse on and click.

Am I spoiled lazy?


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 20, 2012)

Caslon, you really ought to try out Firefox.  It's got so much more.

I have several tabs I get to open automatically including my Google homepage, Yahoo (my email), and Discuss Cooking.  My tabs are colored for me (my choice) and the add ons include a wonderful Reminder(Fox) that let me know what I have going on for today.

I'll never go back to IE, and Chrome didn't impress me at all.


----------



## GLC (Jun 20, 2012)

Chrome is losing its charm with me as well. I began using it when FF was blocked at work. But Google just doesn't seem to be able to mature it. Options and settings are limited. It tends to be slow and can get slower. It is not well supported by many web sites, this one included. I suspect I will soon be going back to FF, my browser for many years, having moved over from Netscape as it began to stagnate. After giving Chrome a goodly time to prove itself, I just don't see enough virtue to stay with it. There are chronic problems that Google just doesn't seem able to fix. And Chrome might as well just make the Shockwave Flash Has Crashed banner a permanent display. It's very strange. Google is so large, and they can't get a browser right.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 21, 2012)

I may go FF as well.  Apparently FF has improved itself from the FF I knew 5 years ago when Chrome appeared.  Chrome was fast and lean compared to FF back then.  I mean...lol...there was a speed up ap for FF that did zilch.  FF was slow back then, but the new Chrome was fast. Apparently , FF has caught up in the past 5 years since I last used FF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 21, 2012)

I really like FF, wish I could get it on my computer at work.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 21, 2012)

Try it Caslon.  It doesn't replace your IE, it stands alone.  When (if) you do, you'll need a couple of add ons.  

You need to add PlainOldFavorites unless you want to start using Bookmarks.

AdBlockPlus is super good at removing those nasty popups and jiggly ads.  I haven't seen an ad in months, and if you do, you can block it so it will never bother you again.  

Another one I really like is ReminderFox.  It gives me the option of having a popup for appointments or that a bill is due.

I really like the feature of keeping my favorite sites always handy.  Right click on the tab and select "Pin as App Tab"  The tab get's small and shows an icon and all of them come up every time you open FireFox.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 21, 2012)

I've used FF for years, and Mozilla/Netscape/etc. before that.

I would have replied sooner and suggested switching to FF but I've found that proselytizing people to switch browsers has been rather unrewarding.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 21, 2012)

I love chrome because it was quick and light, but about 9 months ago I switched back to FireFox because all of a sudden certain websites didn't perform correctly.  Firefox is excellent now, and it is pretty much all I use.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 23, 2012)

bakechef said:


> about 9 months ago I switched back to FireFox because all of a sudden certain websites didn't perform correctly.



It blows my mind that a company as resourceful as Google had trouble with their browser displaying sites properly.

In Chromes defense, they've improved that annoyance recently.  I'm gonna give Chrome a little more time to get their act together, but not much.  I still like the lean machine that Chrome was/is.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 23, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Caslon, you really ought to try out Firefox.  It's got so much more.
> 
> I have several tabs I get to open automatically including my Google homepage, Yahoo (my email), and Discuss Cooking.  My tabs are colored for me (my choice) and the add ons include a wonderful Reminder(Fox) that let me know what I have going on for today.
> 
> I'll never go back to IE, and Chrome didn't impress me at all.


What does FF have more? Don't confuse Chrome and IE.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 23, 2012)

Caslon said:


> I may go FF as well.  Apparently FF has improved itself from the FF I knew 5 years ago when Chrome appeared.  Chrome was fast and lean compared to FF back then.  I mean...lol...there was a speed up ap for FF that did zilch.  FF was slow back then, but the new Chrome was fast. Apparently , FF has caught up in the past 5 years since I last used FF.


I switched to Chrome about a year ago because FF was such a memory hog. Then Chrome became a colossal memory hog. I switched back to FF and it is behaving better. However, it still doesn't go completely away when you close it. I watched "processes" in Task Manager and 10 minutes after I shut down FF it was still the biggest user of RAM.

The one big thing I like better about FF is that you can put a master password on the password manager. I really don't like Chrome saving my passwords and anyone who uses my computer has access to the passwords. I use Password Safe, but it's easier to use FF's password manager with the master password.

The one big thing I like better about Chrome is the ability to go "incognito". Private browsing just isn't as handy. I used incognito mostly to log in to a site with two different user names, at the same time. I don't know a way to do that in FF.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd rather Chrome open that newly right clicked tab in a separate window...immediately, like it did just before this recent update.  The thing is,  Chrome doesn't have this as an option in Tools, as of this recent update.  It blows my mind.

In other words, i want the previous page left in the backround when I right click a toolbar site and choose "open in new tab."

I want the newly right clicked motion to open up a new separate page, in front of me.  As of now it just adds that as a tab I must click on, with no Tool option to have it open on the fly.  I don't get why that is.  Nevermind, lol.


----------

